# Hopper/Joey is a major disappointment



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

After 2 months I'm just about at the end my of patience with them and there junk Hopper.
Very poor Intelligent Recording.
Double recordings (same episode with multiple recordings of that same show).
5 day recordings scheduled is way to limited (This can cause conflicts)
TV Guild is only 7 days avg it really need be a min of 14 days
Search for shows/add recording causes the joey to become dead slow to the point you have unplug the power.
The hopper and joey run super HOT only super joey runs fair lee cool.
The hopper receiver had NO option to change the time for the updates because some people do stay up past 1:30AM.
Timer Schedule Limit (Hopper up to max 200 timers, Super Joey & Joey can display only 96 timers). Fix
Lacking a Mark Watch option.
Lacking a Watch ICON display in the guild.
An option to turn off TV PERVIEW would be nice as I don't watch LiveTV.
WHERE the promised update? which started in April then at May 9 then push it to May 23 and still nothing just a another lie. 7 Days Slow but Fix

New Update
NO History save of any kind so any previous recorded don't get mark as watch so there if end up getting re-recording with as New and Reruns all over.

There more and that doesn't count all problem with DISH Anywhere not work with Windows PC and sometime with my iPad/Android.

Over all I think the Dishnetwork Hardware Engineering could have done a far better job by add active cooling and possible cross flow fan venting in the Hopper and not this stupid passive cooling that alone would have cut down on lot of problem with the hardware after all I do see them not lasting more then a few years like this.

Hey Google maybe you buy up Dishnetwork and show them how it really done after all Google Fiber TV is base on former SageTV software.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

passive cooling ? you missed "very intelligent internal fan"


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Seems like such a simple answer, get VIP receivers, or if not in contract use another provider. I wouldn't keep receivers if I had that many complaints, I would find someway to switch something.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

Amusing that currently, based on reading these posts here and other boards, my 922 appears to be more stable than Hopper systems. Who would have ever thought that would happen. Oh and its fairly, simple to keep these systems cool if you buy a cheap USB fan or a purpose built cooling system off of Ebay.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

P Smith said:


> passive cooling ? you missed "very intelligent internal fan"


Keep in mind that passive cooling will make it run hotter then active cooling


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

Rduce said:


> Rduce, on 27 May 2014 - 6:11 PM, said:
> 
> Amusing that currently, based on reading these posts here and other boards, my 922 appears to be more stable than Hopper systems. Who would have ever thought that would happen. Oh and its fairly, simple to keep these systems cool if you buy a cheap USB fan or a purpose built cooling system off of Ebay.


I know but that not the point


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

tampa8 said:


> tampa8, on 27 May 2014 - 5:30 PM, said:
> 
> Seems like such a simple answer, get VIP receivers, or if not in contract use another provider. I wouldn't keep receivers if I had that many complaints, I would find someway to switch something.


That not a good idea because need to say the VIP model need to way to min cables wire going thru the wall for my case vs what I had a few mouths ago with DirecTV, I though I was going to be get cable in new place where I just to but that didn't pan out very well so I give dish call being I want shut down my SageTV Media Server and save cash because used be with them 5year ago where I had 6 VIP211 before moving to Coleman, Oklahoma but just end moving new town Vinita, Oklahoma from what I recall it can't use one line with 4 or 8 way splitter on Dish so I may well just go back DirecTV and re-setup may SageTV Media Server that way
Beside Dish seem to dragging it foot come on the VIP hasn't change in what 7+ years there big vs DirecTV H25


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SHS said:


> Keep in mind that passive cooling will make it run hotter then active cooling


if you don't aware - the model has internal fan, controlling by FW


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

HMM... my Hopper has 8-9 day guide and I have no idea what you mean about a 5 day recording schedule, mine records 7 days per week and I have never run up against any limits, maybe I don't record that much.

Lack of flexibility for overnight update is a valid complaint.

Multiple recordings are caused by poor info on the episode numbers, sometimes missing.

All-in-all the Hopper/Joey is the best Home DVR system there is, sure it could be improved, but if they did that where would they go tomorrow.


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> All-in-all the Hopper/Joey is the best Home DVR system there is...


That's debatable. I, for one, am a big fan of the HR44. Five tuners, 100 series links, PIP, Double play, and the most responsive unit DTV has ever released.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

P Smith said:


> P Smith, on 27 May 2014 - 8:26 PM, said:
> 
> if you don't aware - the model has internal fan, controlling by FW


That not fan ON CPU that nothing more then case fan


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> HMM... my Hopper has 8-9 day guide and I have no idea what you mean about a 5 day recording schedule, mine records 7 days per week and I have never run up against any limits, maybe I don't record that much.
> 
> Lack of flexibility for overnight update is a valid complaint.
> 
> ...


5 day recording schedule is the timers recording and that 7 day avg guide data
Wrong (Multiple recordings are caused by poor info on the episode numbers, sometimes missing) No it the same episode of that same show with very same info that get record over and over even know I have all ready watch it, but yes it true sometime poor guild database info doesn't help. you should really check out the dishnetwork tech forum https://support.dish.com/ .


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SHS said:


> That not fan ON CPU that nothing more then case fan


then you should see my picture of installed CPU's fun for the XiP813


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The Hopper has a 9 day guide - not a "average 7 days". Last events in my guide at the moment is 7:30pm 6/5.
As of this moment I have timers scheduled out through June 5th in "Daily Schedule".
(That is before tonight's nightly reboot, which just started as I'm writing this message.)

There are limits that reduce the number of days out the "Daily Schedule" runs ... I have only hit those limits when I set a timer that was too vague (a DISHPass "Seek & Record" timer that matched too many programs) or when a show I recorded had a marathon (Dr Who marathons leading up to new episodes that exceeded the event limit). Rare occurrences that are either user error in the first case or uncommon in the second case. I normally do not hit the limits.

Certain programs (not all) have problems with episode numbers. That affects all DISH receivers (not just the Hopper) and DirecTV receivers are not immune to bad EPG data from the programmers.

Leaving air space around ALL equipment (not just Hoppers) is important. It has been all the way back to the ViP 211s and 622s. It is not hard to make a receiver fail if you want it to fail. Treat the equipment right and it will run better.

How long have you had your Hopper?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

SHS said:


> 5 day recording schedule is the timers recording and that 7 day avg guide data
> Wrong (Multiple recordings are caused by poor info on the episode numbers, sometimes missing) No it the same episode of that same show with very same info that get record over and over even know I have all ready watch it, but yes it true sometime poor guild database info doesn't help. you should really check out the dishnetwork tech forum https://support.dish.com/ .


Curios what channel and what program. If it's like DIRECTV you don't ever actually see the data that determines if it's the same episode. It's a serial number if you will and if they only have a generic one even if the rest of the info is all identical it won't matter. Tribune strikes again.

But really I'm curios if anyone else might be able to replicate this particular issue you are having.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> inkahauts, on 28 May 2014 - 03:00 AM, said:
> 
> Curios what channel and what program. If it's like DIRECTV you don't ever actually see the data that determines if it's the same episode. It's a serial number if you will and if they only have a generic one even if the rest of the info is all identical it won't matter. Tribune strikes again.
> 
> But really I'm curios if anyone else might be able to replicate this particular issue you are having.


This just a small number of tv show that we record that I exported out my SageTV favorites to import in Dish recording scheduler which is over 200 of them.
﻿

﻿
Top Gear
Modern Marvel
Doctor Who
Ultimate Factories
Ice Road Truckers
Monster Jam
Exterme Machice
Most Shocking
Star Wars: The Clone Wars
How it's made
How do they do it
I shouldn't be alive
Ax Men
How it's made: remix
Warehouse 13
Chasing Classic Cars
Pawn Stars
American Pickers
World's Dumbest
Top Shot
Hardcore Pawn
Factory Made
IRT Deadliest Roads
Cafe Racer
Gold Rush: Alaska
The Walking Dead
American Restoration
Sons of Guns: Locked and Loaded
Lizard Lick Towing
Top 20 Most Shocking
South Beach Classics
What's My Car Worth
River Monsters
Auction Hunter
Dual Survival
Search and Restore
Falling Skies
Storage Hunters
South Beach Tow
Ancient Aliens
Storage Wars
All American Handyman
Gold Rush
Hell on Wheels
Hoarders
Storage war texas
Full Throttle saloon
Tech Toys 360
Shipping wars
Hoarding: Buried Alive
Cajun Pawn Stars
Bering Sea Gold
Lost Girl
Doomsdat Preppers
Top Gun
All Girls Garage
Duck Dynasty
American icon: Muscle car
Overhaulin
Deadman wonderland
Fast N'Load
Barter Kings
Worlds worst tenants
Graveyard Carz
Renaissance Man
American Factory
Combat Pawn
Counting Cars
Wheeler Dealer on the Road
Revolution
Bar Rescue
Fifth Gear
Untold Stories of the E.R.
Legendary Motorcar
Jesse James: Ourlaw Garage
Dark Matters: Twisted but Ture
Bamazon
Storage Wars New York
Hardcore Pawn: Chicago
Dinotopia
Container Wars
Continuum
Lords of war
Big Rig Bounty Hunters
King of Crash
Family Trade
Motorweek
Car Fix
Defiance
Treehouse Masters
Top Shot All-Stars
HowStuffWorks
Car Crazy
One of Kind
Street Outlaws
What's in the Bran
How it's made: Dream Cars
FantomWorks
God, Guns & Automobiles
Wheeler Dealers: Trading Up
Dallas Car Sharks
World's Wildest Vacation Videos
Top 20 Funniest
The Legend of Seldy the Swamp Man
Doomsday Castle
Guinness World Record Gome Wild
Reto Car Kings
Ghoste Mine
The Safecrackers
Gearz
Won & Done
High Tech ********
The Great Santini Brothers
American Car Prospector
Classic Car Rescue
Philly Throttle
Monsters Inside Me
Chop Cut Rebuild
Hot to Build a Planet
The Vanilla Ice Project
American Daredevils
Orange County Choppers
Holmes Make it Right
Performance TV
Motorhead Garage TV
Pawn Stars UK
Building Alaska
The Curse of Oak Island
Helix
PowerNation: Xtreme Off Road
PowerNation: Engine Power
PowerNation: Detroit Muscle
PowerNation: Truck Tech
Builing Wild
Thrift Hunters
Brink
Mud People
Rod N" Wheels
Mega Shredders
Americarna
Outrageous Act of Science
Cosmos
Two Guys Garage
Truck U
Strip the City
Close Encounters
Classic Tractor Fever
Cosmos: A Spacetime Odyssey
Game of Stones
Hanger 1: The UFO Files
Catch a Contractor
Resurrection
On the Edge
Dream Car Garage
My Classic Car
Full Custom Garage
Gear Heads
Lords of the Car Hoards
Wheeler Dealers
Motorz
Ice Cold Gold
Operation Repo
Bar Rescue
Catch Contractor

SageTV is also using the very same Tribune Media so I can check it because SageTV has option Detect repeat airings with non-unique IDs so I can tell if that was case.
With Dish it dose listed them in DVR Record Show in below screen here just an example.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

P Smith said:


> P Smith, on 28 May 2014 - 12:11 AM, said:
> 
> 
> then you should see my picture of installed CPU's fun for the XiP813


I don't own them but I would love to see that picture where I need go?.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

James Long said:


> James Long, on 28 May 2014 - 12:33 AM, said:James Long, on 28 May 2014 - 12:33 AM, said:
> 
> The Hopper has a 9 day guide - not a "average 7 days". Last events in my guide at the moment is 7:30pm 6/5.
> As of this moment I have timers scheduled out through June 5th in "Daily Schedule".
> ...


It really depend just other day it was only 7 but today it now 9 but avg is still 7 it works just like SageTV EPG the only diff is we can do more days all way 14days and as of this moment my timers scheduled out through June 2th in "Daily Schedule" and always been displaying 5 or 6 day.
How long have I had this hopper oh 2 Months now, and I been with SageTV 11 years and a long beta tester them as well Hauppauge.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Can you pare your list to shows that are currently "in session"? And how come no NASCAR?


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

You really should go somewhere else if you are that unhappy. Why don't you try DirecTV - you get a 14 day guide that only displays an hour and a half at a time. HR34/44 has half the storage, no unlimited EHD archiving accessible by all DVRs in the account, half the number of timers, no PTAT extra tuner versatility, OTA uses one of the tuners instead of adding (Super Joey also adds tuners), old fashioned interface, and go ahead and enjoy the user complaints over on the DirecTV forums.

The Hopper system is what it is and you're not going to change it by complaining here. Me, I love my Hoppers and all that they can do.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

patmurphey said:


> You really should go somewhere else if you are that unhappy. Why don't you try DirecTV - you get a 14 day guide that only displays an hour and a half at a time. HR34/44 has half the storage, no unlimited EHD archiving accessible by all DVRs in the account, half the number of timers, no PTAT extra tuner versatility, OTA uses one of the tuners instead of adding (Super Joey also adds tuners), old fashioned interface, and go ahead and enjoy the user complaints over on the DirecTV forums.
> 
> The Hopper system is what it is and you're not going to change it by complaining here. Me, I love my Hoppers and all that they can do.


You're wrong here...The HR34 and 44 have 1 TB, 100 timers/series links


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

patmurphey said:


> patmurphey, on 28 May 2014 - 09:21 AM, said:
> 
> You really should go somewhere else if you are that unhappy. Why don't you try DirecTV - you get a 14 day guide that only displays an hour and a half at a time. HR34/44 has half the storage, no unlimited EHD archiving accessible by all DVRs in the account, half the number of timers, no PTAT extra tuner versatility, OTA uses one of the tuners instead of adding (Super Joey also adds tuners), old fashioned interface, and go ahead and enjoy the user complaints over on the DirecTV forums.
> 
> The Hopper system is what it is and you're not going to change it by complaining here. Me, I love my Hoppers and all that they can do.


I could care less about PTAT beside DirecTV can add same the very thing that if they want to beside it not really any extra tuner it still ONLY ONE tuner with 4 channel embedded in to 1 steam channel old news where you been this has around for very long. I not fan of DirecTV DVR that what my Dad had before he end up in rest home so yes they have there fair shear of problem as well and if you had look you would have saw that I all ready DirecTV just before I moved to new town a few months back where I was going to CableTV but need lee to say that didn't go as plan and DirecTV dose not have there own forums Hmmm DirecTV fashioned interface that odd where you been it just got up date a few years ago.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I've got both a Genie (HR44) and a Hopper W/Sling+SuperJoey.

HRs did get a UI update a few years ago but it was not much more than a refresh of the old text based one. Not much in the way of actual change other than visual. Same menuing, same lists, IOW same old interface that has been around since many years ago. Functional but nothing the get excited about.

I've seen the multiple recordings on some occasions with the Hopper but not enough to make it a big deal and it has never caused something else to not record. With my setup I have 5 actual tuners, all manageable from either unit and effectively 8 tuners if/when I use PTAT.

There are good and bad things on both systems, none of which are a big deal imo. Just relatively minor irritants at times.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SHS said:


> I don't own them but I would love to see;that picture where I need go?.


It posted in the same forum last couple years (I don't have an URL); basically I did replace stock small CPU heat-sink to 4x with own fan; other more serious problem is the tuners/demods metal can located close to power PCBA; these chips generate a lot of heat, and does sit in tightly closed space, airflow from far left side's fan is not adequate and cannot effectively cool these chips in theory, not just practically


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> sigma1914, on 28 May 2014 - 09:25 AM, said:
> 
> You're wrong here...The HR34 and 44 have 1 TB, 100 timers/series links


He is right about the half the storage Dish come with 2TB drive vs DirecTV 1TB but I not sure about the recording timers just wonder patmurphey what do you mean by unlimited EHD archiving? or did mean unlimited hd archiving if so I do believe that DirecTV is the same


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

SHS said:


> He is right about the half the storage Dish come with 2TB drive vs DirecTV 1TB but I not sure about the recording timers just wonder patmurphey what do you mean by unlimited EHD archiving? or did mean unlimited hd archiving if so I do believe that DirecTV is the same


Half of Dish's 2 TB is set aside for them.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

SHS said:


> He is right about the half the storage Dish come with 2TB drive vs DirecTV 1TB but I not sure about the recording timers just wonder patmurphey what do you mean by unlimited EHD archiving? or did mean unlimited hd archiving if so I do believe that DirecTV is the same


with Dish you can transfer recordings to an EHD, and swap EHDs to gain virtually unlimited archiving. and those recordings will be available to a new Hopper if you should have a failure along the way.

With Direct, the EHD does not add at all, it replaces whichever drive is to be used. And it is tied to the particular receiver so that later, if your HRxx should fail any shows on the EHD are lost to you.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Half of Dish's 2 TB is set aside for them.


I think it is something less than that now.

How much of D*'s hard drive is taken up with stuff from D* vice your recordings?

I have a fair amount of recordings on both my Genie and HWS and the Genie shows about 50% used while the HWS is showing about 26% used. I know that isn't that accurate as I haven't ensured that the shows are all the same size, but it is a fair indication. And of course, I have a slew of movies and shows on my transferable EHD for the HWS.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> I've got both a Genie (HR44) and a Hopper W/Sling+SuperJoey.
> 
> HRs did get a UI update a few years ago but it was not much more than a refresh of the old text based one. Not much in the way of actual change other than visual. Same menuing, same lists, IOW same old interface that has been around since many years ago. Functional but nothing the get excited about.
> 
> ...


I ref to the 2011 major update for all and I wasn't ware that HR got another update.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> with Dish you can transfer recordings to an EHD, and swap EHDs to gain virtually unlimited archiving. and those recordings will be available to a new Hopper if you should have a failure along the way.
> 
> With Direct, the EHD does not add at all, it replaces whichever drive is to be used. And it is tied to the particular receiver so that later, if your HRxx should fail any shows on the EHD are lost to you.


I see so it nothing more then just a back up copy of the primary hard drive for restoring and to me I don't save them any.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

SHS said:


> I ref to the 2011 major update for all and I wasn't ware that HR got another update.


And that's the one I'm referring to also. It wasn't a big deal in reality for all the gushing around here. Same old UI just gussied up a bit. Doesn't take advantage of HD and graphics in any meaningful way.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

SHS said:


> I see so it nothing more then just a back up copy of the primary hard drive for restoring and to me I don't save them any.


With Dish it isn't a backup drive, just another drive you can store shows you want to keep. So it adds to the storage capability. Not important if you don't keep things long, or keep a whole lot.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> With Dish it isn't a backup drive, just another drive you can store shows you want to keep. So it adds to the storage capability. Not important if you don't keep things long, or keep a whole lot.


Not Dish the other way a round.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> Half of Dish's 2 TB is set aside for them.


Nope. DISH broke that limit a few months into the Hopper and opened up most of the hard drive for customer chosen recordings.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yeah, we had the discussion and I brought info (from the drive); search for my post by keyword "quota" in the forum


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> You're wrong here...The HR34 and 44 have 1 TB, 100 timers/series links


Hopper now has 200 timers. How much of HR34/44's 1TB is available for user storage? My main Hopper has 1.25 TB internal user storage and 4TB of EHD storage, all transparently playable from my DVR menu. I can swap out the EHDs for more storage (some use USB switches to make that simple).


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Genie will record up to 200 hours but that's at a lower compression rate because it actually will do more than 200 depending on what you're recording. 

And you can attach an external hard drive as large as you want. Yes as large as you want you could do a raid drive one person here's already done a 12 TB disk.

Only real problem is it's married to the DVR. But DVR's aren't for permanent archiving anyway.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Genie will record up to 200 hours....


Just in case you are referring to my post, I was talking about 200 timers - what you might call series links over on the dark side.

The advantage to Dish EHDs is that they are tied to the account - especially useful if you upgrade a receiver and want to keep your recordings.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

patmurphey said:


> Hopper now has 200 timers. How much of HR34/44's 1TB is available for user storage? My main Hopper has 1.25 TB internal user storage and 4TB of EHD storage, all transparently playable from my DVR menu. I can swap out the EHDs for more storage (some use USB switches to make that simple).


Are those hot swappable? And how long does it take for the Hopper to read in an HDD with content already on it? (say a 2TB drive that's full of previously recorded content.)


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

patmurphey said:


> Just in case you are referring to my post, I was talking about 200 timers - what you might call series links over on the dark side.
> 
> The advantage to Dish EHDs is that they are tied to the account - especially useful if you upgrade a receiver and want to keep your recordings.


That nice all but it still use less as it doesn't seem keep track of any previous recording that I watch like movie etc, etc and timer still a bit limited to me it really need be 500 as min.
P.S. I final rev the latest Hopper/Sling - 502/Joey - 374 update man talk about SLOW a week later.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

patmurphey said:


> Just in case you are referring to my post, I was talking about 200 timers - what you might call series links over on the dark side.
> 
> The advantage to Dish EHDs is that they are tied to the account - especially useful if you upgrade a receiver and want to keep your recordings.


I know which I said in my post. Someone said they didn't know how Many hours a genie recorded.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

SHS said:


> That nice all but it still use less as it doesn't seem keep track of any previous recording that I watch like movie etc, etc and timer still a bit limited to me it really need be 500 as min.
> P.S. I final rev the latest Hopper/Sling - 502/Joey - 374 update man talk about SLOW a week later.


Wow. 500? That's a ton unless you have a really big family!


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> inkahauts, on 30 May 2014 - 10:09 AM, said:
> 
> Wow. 500? That's a ton unless you have a really big family!


We all watch diff stuff but most of what we watch come on the weekend so in next to imposable to watch all channel at the same time then just watch them thru the weekdays
Not really my sagetv box had 300+ some of other sagetv user has more then me, I use lee check on them ever year to see if any had been canceled some time there is no info so I wait in tell next year.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

SHS said:


> That nice all but it still use less as it doesn't seem keep track of any previous recording that I watch like movie etc, etc and timer still a bit limited to me it really need be 500 as min.


Pardon, but can you describe how you or your family can possibly make use of so much recorded material?? Or do you never trim out cancelled series or stuff you decided you don't like. ....?


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

I do cancelled out old series if there are cancelled for sure but sometime there are not listed as 100% cancelled in tell at lease two years later.
Sometime they come right back.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I can see doing what i do sometimes. I set mine up to record anything with certain people in it and then just delete stuff I don't want. I could do that for a lot of people. And I have mine record all the modern marvels and such but then I pick and chose what episodes to actually watch. 

But I'm still not sure I could hit 500 very easily. But I get your point.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

If I hear "SageTV" one more time, I may scream. If you want to go back to SageTV, go back to SageTV. You clearly know how to roll your own DVR, so there's no reason you shouldn't just go do it.

But 500 timers is...more TV than many people watch.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

I recently had to drop pay TV for financial reasons, but had a Hopper for almost 2 years before that. I had exactly zero problems with it. Zero.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

RasputinAXP said:


> RasputinAXP, on 30 May 2014 - 3:39 PM, said:
> 
> If I hear "SageTV" one more time, I may scream. If you want to go back to SageTV, go back to SageTV. You clearly know how to roll your own DVR, so there's no reason you shouldn't just go do it.
> 
> But 500 timers is...more TV than many people watch.


Ok than how about Google Fiber :rotfl: boy I would love to get my hands on that and there financial reasons why a big diff in my bill for same base setup


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

500 timers, bout time to get another hobby.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

jdskycaster said:


> 500 timers, bout time to get another hobby.


I have another hobby fixing cars


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Are those hot swappable? And how long does it take for the Hopper to read in an HDD with content already on it? (say a 2TB drive that's full of previously recorded content.)


EHDs can be swapped. Selecting an EHD on the DVR menu fully populates the menu icons in a few seconds with my half full 2TB drives. The first recording played (with full trick play) takes a few more seconds of "preparing the drive". There is no reason to copy recordings back to the Hoppers because they are just as easy to play from the EHD.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

can't wait to switch to hopper/joey system............just waiting for the wireless joeys to come out & installed a few times


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

OK, this EHD issue is something I was not aware of - in another thread I have discussed my thoughts on moving back to DirectTV from Dish (I was about to upgrade to a Hopper w/ Sling + Hopper + Joey setup) due to Sunday Ticket. The Genie sounded like a good alternative (although I had REALLY hoped that Directtv had fixed that whole native resolution/slow channel change unless you force everything into one resolution issue - used to really bug me when I was a Directv customer, Dish receivers don't have that problem.) However, we do a lot of recording things like old movies, specials, etc. on our 3-T USB external drive and then moving it to whichever room we want to watch them on. It is very transparent - I can move it from my 612 to my 722, simply plug it into the USB port on the receiver, it sees it, and then external media is on my recorded shows list, pick that and it shows the shows recorded on there just as if they were on the local drive.

We move the EHD between the bedroom receiver and the den receiver and the sunroom receiver quite a bit. Never occurred to me that we could not do this with the Directtv eSATA drives. Big negative.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

SHS said:


> This just a small number of tv show that we record that I exported out my SageTV favorites to import in Dish recording scheduler which is over 200 of them.
> ﻿
> Top Gear
> Modern Marvel
> ...


I think I see what your problem is. How on earth do you have time to watch everything you record?


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

Nick said:


> I think I see what your problem is. How on earth do you have time to watch everything you record?


Did you not read there other people in the house hold Nick


----------



## greencat (Aug 9, 2007)

I was a long time Directv customer who switched to dish 2 years ago. Didn't think much of PTA until I got it. Very convenient and I don't need to think about which new shows to tape.


----------

